# Boring



## chickenqueen

I don't know about you all,but we are getting real boring.We need some action on here.I want to start a new thread but I don't have anything worth saying.I guess the weather is keeping things quite.


----------



## seminole wind

I know what you mean. It's cold and icy out and no one can do anything (cept for me). Then as we get closer to spring, everyone starts talking about their plans with chickens and gardening.

I know I for one should be posting more pictures. Yesterday I fixed a little area that has one rose bush in it. The other one died! 10 years old! So I'm looking to get maybe 2 more.

People here in Florida all have these big plants that flower bright gawdy colors all year. I don't know how to explain it but I love the look of perennials , sortof of stalky and the opposite of lush. So I want to grow a perennial garden where the plants are mixed in a way that something is always blooming, and short plants hid the bare-legginess of other plants. I love ornamental grass. With all these things every few years you yank the plant out of the ground and divide the root ball and make more plants. I need to scan up some pics of the old house in NY. 

I also have my spot planned out for my veggies!


----------



## Steinwand

I have some tiger lilys that i hope will bloom this year they came from a house thats 100 years old and purple and blue irises and red hot pokers! I cant wait for spring i also have my herb garden plotted out


----------



## dawg53

Boring: I dont think it's that....just tired of the cold weather, cooped up in the house...not fun when I could be outside most of the time. I know I've got plenty of yard work ahead of me, when it warms up lol. In the meantime, here's some pics of chickens I used to own.


----------



## boskelli1571

I'm with Dawg - not boring just tired of winter.
The weather was sunny and 36F today - so I started butchering some of the rabbits. I have about15 to do but it has been too d*** cold.
I did discover one 'oops' I made some time ago - I have one female in with the boys - poor thing! She had given birth yesterday but they all died....she looks so sad. I will let her breed later in the year, I think she will make a great mum.


----------



## dawg53

I think I've posted this before. If you want to have fun with your chickens, get a box and throw some crack in the box and take pics. You'll love it.


----------



## Steinwand

Something to spice it up! something is wrong with this hens eye I have no idea if it's just an injury or a disease?


----------



## Steinwand

This is its other eye it's completely fine


----------



## Steinwand

I know there hard to see but are thes stick tight fleas?


----------



## Steinwand

This is a little brighter


----------



## dawg53

I dont see any stick tight fleas. The tip of the comb appears to be caused by an injury and scabbed over or a touch of frostbite.

I have questions for you regarding her eye:
1.Are the feathers below her eye moist?
2.Is she acting lethargic, any wheezing, sneezing, runny nostrils, gaping, head shaking, eye watering?
3.How long has her eye been like that?
4.Is she eating/drinking normally?
5.Is she at the bottom of the pecking order?


----------



## Steinwand

5. Yes 4. I believe so she has been in the coop all day because it's cold 3. Today is the first time I saw it 2. She was shaking when I was holding her the eye is very moist but the breathing is fine 1. The feathers are not moist. I will have more info tomorrow when I let the chickens out and watch her, I'm really worried becouse she is my fav banty


----------



## seminole wind

Steinwand said:


> I have some tiger lilys that i hope will bloom this year they came from a house thats 100 years old and purple and blue irises and red hot pokers! I cant wait for spring i also have my herb garden plotted out


I ordered and planted multiples of Tiger Lilies and another called Pardon Me that's a little power pack. I planted some kind of poker, called Veronica. Lucky finding some perennials that come with an old house.

Anyone want some Crinum Lilies? They take a year or two to bloom but well worth it. 
I bought 100 x 7 foot of deer netting to fence off my gardens. The good thing is that it's practically invisible. In my one garden I hung it only about 3 feet high. But it's the cheapest way to go and does the job because I have 3 hens who just love to help me in the garden. I plant it and they dig it up. Today I took a ball of bamboo (spreads only on the rim of the plant) and divided it into 3 and replanted.

Today we started our Adana Kebab. 1/2 lb each of ground lamb and ground chuck, 1 onion, chopped, 2 sweet peppers, chopped, 1/2 bunch of parsley, 1 clove of garlic, 1-2 TBLS of Turkish seasoning (amazon), which combines the spices you need, and a TBLS of butter, 2 tsp salt.

Throw into Cuisinart and cut/blend/mix until it looks like paste. Set in fridge overnight. Wet hands, and roll into 2.5 inch balls and run a spear through it and mold it longer and longer on the spear until it's about 5-6 inches long. Place on barbque or grill and cook till nice and brown , frequently turning. About 8-10 minutes and the meat should have a "spongy" feel. Yum!!!

This recipe has a lot of variations, and is hundreds of years old.


----------



## seminole wind

Steinwand said:


> 5. Yes 4. I believe so she has been in the coop all day because it's cold 3. Today is the first time I saw it 2. She was shaking when I was holding her the eye is very moist but the breathing is fine 1. The feathers are not moist. I will have more info tomorrow when I let the chickens out and watch her, I'm really worried becouse she is my fav banty


I would schmear 3x antibiotic ointment over the eye and eye area. You may first want to wash the area with some warm water and gauze. If she's shivering, I think she has a problem. Feel her and see if she's thin. She may have to come in and be fattened up . Sometimes I think low man on the totem pole and brutal cold are just too much.


----------



## dawg53

I agree with Karen. At this point I dont believe she has a respiratory disease which is good news.
Since she is at the bottom of the pecking order, I suspect she might have been pecked in or around her eye. It's also possible she may have scratched her eye. In case there is debris in her eye, I recommend a saline flush.
You only need to flush once. Then apply a tiny bit of neosporin ointment in her eye. It will melt in her eye once applied, dont apply too much or it'll be a runny mess.
Apply the neosporin until healed back to normal.
I also recommend that you place her where it's warm, as mentioned, shivering isnt good. You can put her in a cage or crate with food and water while doctoring her eye.
To build up her strength and immune system, give her chopped boiled egg mixed with buttermilk in her feed to eat for a few days.


----------



## Steinwand

Thanks guys!!


----------



## chickenqueen

Steinwand,I have that problem but it's always a couple of feathers poking their eyes and they keep the irritated eye closed and it's watery.I trim the feathers away from the eyes and that usually does the trick.I have 3 chickens that get eye trims.Your hen's eye doesn't appear swollen or reddened,just closed.Try trimming the feathers away from her eyes and wait a couple of days before putting stuff in the eye.Antibiotic ointments aren't made to go in the eyes(but I put it everywhere else)and could be caustic and damage the eye.They have eye antibiotics at the vet.I got a tube when I took my dog in for shots.


----------



## Steinwand

Do y'all think I could rinse out her eye with this?? Or is it to strong


----------



## seminole wind

I've had 3-4 chickens in the past that needed eye ointment. I bought Terramysin ointment each time with poor results. Then tried 3x antibiotic ointment with good results. Never had a problem. Same as my horse. But that's me.

Dawg has a good idea with a saline flush-could be a few grains of dirt rubbing in her eye. Can you manually open it?


----------



## Steinwand

No I can't open the Vetericyn I'm going to look for a saline bottle I can open


----------



## Steinwand

Ok so I'm going to clip her feathers rinse her eye then separate her and feed her boiled egg and butter milk with her reg ration  thanks for helping me guys/girls lol


----------



## dawg53

chickenqueen said:


> Steinwand,I have that problem but it's always a couple of feathers poking their eyes and they keep the irritated eye closed and it's watery.I trim the feathers away from the eyes and that usually does the trick.I have 3 chickens that get eye trims.Your hen's eye doesn't appear swollen or reddened,just closed.Try trimming the feathers away from her eyes and wait a couple of days before putting stuff in the eye.Antibiotic ointments aren't made to go in the eyes(but I put it everywhere else)and could be caustic and damage the eye.They have eye antibiotics at the vet.I got a tube when I took my dog in for shots.


You're correct CQ. I've had that happen with my one and only EE I owned, had to trim her muff on occasion. What caught my attention was her head scratching. I thought it might be external parasites but upon closer inspection I could see fluff poking in her eye...snip snip, problem solved.
Normally I recommend terramycin eye ointment for eye issues. For emergency situations I've used neosporin and triple antibiotic without any problems.

Steinwand. I've never used Vetericyn, sorry cant help you out there.


----------



## chickenqueen

I'm hoping an eye trim will solve your problem,cheap and easy....


----------



## Steinwand

Yes, she is looking better a little more plump and both eyes open now!


----------



## seminole wind

Well DD moved yesterday to Indiana, about 20 minutes east of Louisville ky. Lucky her. It's a 12 hr. Drive. But her husband's family unpacked the moving truck, and set her whole house up! And they painted one closet that was kind of dingy. How's that for in-laws?


----------



## Steinwand

So I am planing on building another coop and would like suggestions as to what you would differently from your last coops etc my family wants a mobile coop so that's what it will be lol but I also need it rather large so idk what I'm going to do any ideas will be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## dawg53

I have no experience with mobile coops (tractors.) This link might help you, w/ pics:
http://www.instructables.com/id/Large-Tractor-Coop/


----------



## seminole wind

Lets talk boring. Today 13 got a butt clipping and pesticide spray on their bottom. It really stinks but someone has to do it.


----------



## dawg53

seminolewind said:


> Lets talk boring. Today 13 got a butt clipping and pesticide spray on their bottom. It really stinks but someone has to do it.


Sounds like fun to me!


----------



## seminole wind

I have 9 silkies to go.


----------



## chickenqueen

Steinwand,did an eye trim help?I got a couple of butts to trim,too.I trimmed butts a couple of weeks ago but I missed some.Staying in the coop for a week didn't help.I got a list,gloves and industrial strength scissors ready for tonight.Oh what fun it is but the chickens will feel/look better.I hate poopy butts......


----------



## chickenqueen

Just noticed the bottle of saline in another post.I have a recipe to make your own if anybody is interested.


----------



## Steinwand

Yes she is doing much better i think she is a little more docile now there are no feathers in her eye lol


----------



## dawg53

Steinwand. I see you're from Franklin, Ga., close to the Alabama line.
I'm from Kingsland, Ga., 2 miles from the Ga/Fl border in extreme southeast Georgia. I moved to Jacksonville, Fl 5 years ago.


----------



## seminole wind

One of my silkies hens got her haircut around her eyes, and I found some fleas in the folds around her eyes. So she got a good treatment including vaseline. Poor thing!
The scissors that works well for me is a kitchen boning shears.


----------



## Steinwand

Nice, for some reason I thought you lived in extreme north ga lol


----------



## boskelli1571

seminolewind said:


> Lets talk boring. Today 13 got a butt clipping and pesticide spray on their bottom. It really stinks but someone has to do it.


You get all the fun jobs Karen..


----------



## seminole wind

boskelli1571 said:


> You get all the fun jobs Karen..


Yea some of the jobs are a whole lot of fun. 
As long as you know soap and water are just inside
And Lysol toilet wipes are back by the coop ( for dirty hands)


----------



## dawg53

I wear disposable gloves when trimming chicken butts, also picking dingleberry's and cackleberry's around their vent.


----------



## Steinwand

I painted my first animal today!!


----------



## DownyChick

Steinwand said:


> View attachment 29013
> This is a little brighter


Poor baby! I don't know what is wrong, but I hope she heals up good as new!


----------



## DownyChick

Steinwand said:


> So I am planing on building another coop and would like suggestions as to what you would differently from your last coops etc my family wants a mobile coop so that's what it will be lol but I also need it rather large so idk what I'm going to do any ideas will be greatly appreciated!!!


We made a hoop coop out of cattle panels attached to wooden "skis" that can be pulled with a rope.


----------



## Steinwand

Yeah I was going to do that for when I have the guts to get meat chickens! Lol


----------



## seminole wind

DownyChick said:


> We made a hoop coop out of cattle panels attached to wooden "skis" that can be pulled with a rope.


Cattle panels are great and sturdy. I have them on the roof of my pens.

I did some more yard cleanup today. Got alot done.


----------



## dawg53

seminolewind said:


> I did some more yard cleanup today. Got alot done.


You can come up and get started on my yard any time! Heheheh.


----------



## seminole wind

Yesterday I was cleaning and a wire cage tipped over on one of my polish girls. She's fine, she did limp for a while. But I was upset and quit working for the day. .

Almost 14 weeks. They all stopped peeping so they are in one pen with the silkies, 16 x 16 feet, and aND an area of free range. They are still keeping their distance from eachother, the balance seems okay, one black silkies hen will chase them but a few polish chase the boys away. 

Must be boring if there's no posts for about 24 hours. Or just a busy day for everyone. 

CQ, you have an island?


----------



## Wilbur's Mom

I hear ya on the boring. Its been crappy here, had snow that closed down the schools for 2 days after MLK day. 1st beautiful day was Sunday it got up to 70 here, and the oldest and I were at urgent care then on the couch since then. Just plain sucks.


----------



## dawg53

Karen. Sorry to hear about your 'chicken' accident. I hope your Polish is doing better.

I went to the feed store earlier and put my order in, anytime after the 2nd week in February:
1 Black Jersey Giant
1 RIR
1 EE
1 Light Brahma
1 Speckled Sussex

It'll take a while to get the hatches coordinated. They'll call me and give me a date of hatch and arrival date for pick up. Looking forward to this.


----------



## chickenqueen

Yeah,what's left of it after the muskrats tore it up and made tunnels all through it.We use to be able to take the canoe all the way around and under the bridge but the muskrats filled it up with dirt so it's not as deep and it caused the bridge to sink down in the island.The geese don't seem to mind,though. That's the main reason I spent $200 on cattail poison and hours spraying them last year just to get rid of the rodents.Ever seen one?A little bigger than a rat and looks like a cross between a rat and beaver.I trapped some one year and skinned them.I was offered $2 a piece,not worth the time and effort.One bright side,the pond is bigger now......


----------



## Steinwand

One of my hens is loosing her feathers like crazy I checked her I didn't notice any lice or mites or any eggs Idk why?? I can practacly pull them without her fussing


----------



## seminole wind

Heavy molt?


----------



## seminole wind

I spent today dabbing silkie and Polish heads with a tiny applicator and Malathion . My silkie roo that got a shampoo had rehatched so many on his head that when I applied the stuff, some started abandoning ship! I guess some attract zillions while my black silkie has none. Aside from sucking on to the birds around the eyes, they have many more in their poof. I need a real good shower!


----------



## dawg53

chickenqueen said:


> Yeah,what's left of it after the muskrats tore it up and made tunnels all through it.We use to be able to take the canoe all the way around and under the bridge but the muskrats filled it up with dirt so it's not as deep and it caused the bridge to sink down in the island.The geese don't seem to mind,though. That's the main reason I spent $200 on cattail poison and hours spraying them last year just to get rid of the rodents.Ever seen one?A little bigger than a rat and looks like a cross between a rat and beaver.I trapped some one year and skinned them.I was offered $2 a piece,not worth the time and effort.One bright side,the pond is bigger now......


We used to trap muskrats when we were kids. Sometimes by the time we checked the traps, there would only be a leg in the trap. Darn things gnawed themselves free.


----------



## Steinwand

That's horrible


----------



## chickenqueen

I use tube traps and they drown.I still trap them when I find new tunnels.On good days,I get the whole family............


----------



## boskelli1571

Sounds like everyone was busy yesterday. I took the opportunity to do some much needed repairs to coops etc. Today is mucking out the rabbits...I used to think chickens were dirty until I got rabbits...bloody things pee up the walls! 
Will be sorting out who is for the freezer next week too, I have a whole slew of juvies that need sexed...
Weather is in the 40s already at 8a.


----------



## seminole wind

Coops are gross to clean. I didn't know rabbits were so messy. Some of you sure have zoos to take care of. 
Dawg, remember chickenzoo? When I knew her she had 300 pet chickens.


----------



## boskelli1571

seminolewind said:


> Coops are gross to clean. I didn't know rabbits were so messy. Some of you sure have zoos to take care of.
> Dawg, remember chickenzoo? When I knew her she had 300 pet chickens.


Now that is an obsession!


----------



## dawg53

seminolewind said:


> Coops are gross to clean. I didn't know rabbits were so messy. Some of you sure have zoos to take care of.
> Dawg, remember chickenzoo? When I knew her she had 300 pet chickens.


Yes. Chickenzoo is a good friend of mine. I've been to her house when she lived in Middleburg and it's true, she had about 300 chickens not to mention Emu's, Zebu's, peacocks, pheasants and other critters I cant remember. She did all the work herself since her husband was disabled. She knows chickens, that's for sure. She left BYC for the same reasons we did.
They sold their house and moved down to Keystone Heights on 16 acres.


----------



## seminole wind

I met her silkie in a diaper! We met them at another member's house for a barbque. Prior to that I had met her at a swap . Seems so long ago.

Not that boring a day for me. I installed a new toilet. All by myself. It's one of those low water usage with cyclone flush action. I sort of like plumbing.


----------



## dawg53

seminolewind said:


> I met her silkie in a diaper! We met them at another member's house for a barbque. Prior to that I had met her at a swap . Seems so long ago.
> 
> Not that boring a day for me. I installed a new toilet. All by myself. It's one of those low water usage with cyclone flush action. I sort of like plumbing.


That silkie in a diaper died, she was heartbroken. It was her favorite.
I swapped her two Salmon Faverolle young hens for a young Black Jersey Giant rooster. He came down with a severe ecoli infection and had to put him down, it was confirmed at the UGA lab in Tifton. It was no fault of Chickenzoo, just one of those things that happens.
I tried talking her into moving up to north Florida, but she wanted to stay south. This is when I lived in SE Georgia. I havnt talked to her in a long time.

I've done some dealings with Math Ace as well. She is a good friend also. She lives in Bryceville, not far from me. She breeds Delaware's, Marans, Speckled Sussex, and some beautiful Buff Leghorns. I got a Speckled Sussex rooster and hen from her and a very tame Delaware rooster from her also. The Buff Leghorns she has are true eye candy for the yard, did I say beautiful birds? LOL
She has about 100 birds and I've helped her worm her birds before. It was kinda like an assembly line operation. She and her kids caught the birds and her husband held them while I dosed them. We were done in less than 30 minutes lol.
The last I heard she was wanting to breed Barred Rocks with Delaware's. I dont remember why though.
I need to email her but havnt had the time.


----------



## chickenqueen

Well,I spent half my day yesterday chasing/herding geese.Seems they decided to roam the neighborhood,except for one,who stood in the front yard hollering about it.I found them in a horse pasture,with the horses,mind you,2 houses down and across the street.They saw me coming and made a beeline to the ditch where they had to stop to play/swim.They acted like they'd never seen water.They were being bad and ran out in the street and they didn't go fast enough and,of course,a car was coming.Some people stop,others try to run down animals.I had to stop the car,chase,herd, chase and herd some more.It was pouring rain,I was dressed head to toe in camo and I'm sure it was a site to behold.Dude was still laughing when he drove by.I wasn't....


----------



## dawg53

Sounds like a bad day for you CQ. How do you plan to keep them on your property?

I had the same thing happen when I owned hogs. One managed to escape and worked its way through the woods to a house down the road. I came home from work one afternoon and heard "squealing" in the distance. 
I did a quick head count and off I went in the truck down the road. Sure enough some teenagers had wrangled her into a wooden pen just as I arrived.
They helped me load her into the cage in my truck and I was grateful for their help.


----------



## seminole wind

Are geese prone to wandering?


----------



## boskelli1571

Nothing so exciting here. Took down some trees with the chainsaw. Some of them will become posts in the new Breda compound I'm building. I have never built with 'natural' wood before so it should be an experience...


----------



## chickenqueen

I don't know what geese do,I'm learning as I go.LOL Yesterday I got on them for going so far in the front and chased them back and scolded them.They hiss at me and I hiss back,went on all day.They stood around and watched me clean the coop.I'm thinking of putting their shelter back by the pond then they have no reason to go in the front.When I went out to turn the chickens loose this morning,a goose came flying out from the pond,having a hissy and after a head count,one missing.We found her in her nest,laid another egg.8 total from her so far.I put them in the fridge in case I got a wild hair and wanted to incubate.Not going to happen and I'm not letting them hatch any either.Just got to figure out what to do with them all.


----------



## seminole wind

Yesterday, raining heavy, water coming off the roof angle, my "jaundiced" Speckled Sussex laying on the ground with spread wing soaked. She didn't make it into the coop. She also sits very upright all the time. She either stays in the coop, or finds a secluded place to rest for the whole day. Good appetite but very thin.

A few months ago I tried worming, corid, and antibiotics with no change. No hard belly. 
Is it time? I hate deciding on my own. I am assuming liver problems or cancer. She may be in some pain due to the way she sits. This has been for months now. I just hate losing one.


----------



## seminole wind

I leave for Indiana Wednesday morning.
my daughter tells me her MIL is inviting me for lunch. The thing is the MIL and her sister can't stand any talk of any pets and will stop eating even if pets are mentioned. (There's something wrong with people like that, LOL)

Good thing I look forward to asking questions and listening. Sheesh.
I may have to extend my stay, I inadvertently made 4 days visiting and 2 days travel.


----------



## dawg53

boskelli1571 said:


> Nothing so exciting here. Took down some trees with the chainsaw. Some of them will become posts in the new Breda compound I'm building. I have never built with 'natural' wood before so it should be an experience...


If you're putting posts in the ground, termites will eventually get them.


----------



## dawg53

seminolewind said:


> Yesterday, raining heavy, water coming off the roof angle, my "jaundiced" Speckled Sussex laying on the ground with spread wing soaked. She didn't make it into the coop. She also sits very upright all the time. She either stays in the coop, or finds a secluded place to rest for the whole day. Good appetite but very thin.
> 
> A few months ago I tried worming, corid, and antibiotics with no change. No hard belly.
> Is it time? I hate deciding on my own. I am assuming liver problems or cancer. She may be in some pain due to the way she sits. This has been for months now. I just hate losing one.


Since she's been doing it for a long time and you've thrown everything at her including the kitchen sink...you've done your best and it's time to put her down.
We got dumped on last night too.


----------



## boskelli1571

dawg53 said:


> If you're putting posts in the ground, termites will eventually get them.


No - nothing in the ground. The frost level is about 4ft and the dirt is clay and rock, so I'm not going to break my back. It will be free standing but anchored with rebar.


----------



## Steinwand

My chicks crests are finally feathers! They look so adorable!


----------



## Steinwand




----------



## seminole wind

what is that????

thanks Dawg. I know it's time, just hate to admit it.


----------



## chickenqueen

I hate making that decision,too.I feel for you.


----------



## Steinwand

The chick in the pic is a cream legbar


----------



## seminole wind

Boskelli, our frost line is 4"!


----------



## boskelli1571

chickenqueen said:


> I hate making that decision,too.I feel for you.


You would think after years of caring for animals, something like that would get easier (not the best word), but I find as I get older it becomes harder even though you know it's the right thing to do.
We are with you in spirit...


----------



## Maryellen

Woke up this morning at 650... should have been up at 5am... i ran around like crazy this morning ,still got to work at 9 though


----------



## seminole wind

ME, I hate getting up late for work. How awful!
Not really boring. Yesterday we went to a mall for the kids. Malls are all the same, I hate them. I finally got my trip extended 2 days. We also went back to a supermarket that had a large olive bar and I filled up so I can take some home.

Last night it was wine, cookies, and a 500 piece puzzle. We had fun. People here in general play an awful lot of games.


----------



## Steinwand

Has anyone buried a chicken.. then months later your dog decides to dig it up well apparently with the lower temps recently the chicken hadn't even decomposed yet it was basically the body with half decomposing feathers and head the rest intact and surprisingly the meat still pink well anyhoo the dog brings this thing to the driveway where my mom runs over it and smashes it all over the driveway then to my utter delight the dogs start eating it well when I woke up got into my Sunday clothes then I have to go bury it in the rain. Fun fun


----------



## boskelli1571

Steinwand said:


> Has anyone buried a chicken.. then months later your dog decides to dig it up well apparently with the lower temps recently the chicken hadn't even decomposed yet it was basically the body with half decomposing feathers and head the rest intact and surprisingly the meat still pink well anyhoo the dog brings this thing to the driveway where my mom runs over it and smashes it all over the driveway then to my utter delight the dogs start eating it well when I woke up got into my Sunday clothes then I have to go bury it in the rain. Fun fun


I shouldn't laugh, but can't help myself. I can imagine my Beagles doing the same


----------



## dawg53

I'm surprised your dog didnt roll around in it, mine wouldve.


----------



## chickenqueen

That was all good for a laugh this morning....


----------



## seminole wind

Omg! That is super duper gross! Then again, its like chicken meat in the freezer. By the time I get to a dead chicken, the ants have eaten alot of it. They disolve pretty quick here. Don't know what I'd do if the ground was frozen. I'd be forced to do a garbage can burial or a creamation.


----------



## seminole wind

Yesterday we went to look at this really nice manufactured home I spotted on realtor.com.on 5 beautiful wooded acres. The property was gorgeous from an Arial view on realtor.com. Neighborhood was a beautiful road of manufactured homes each on 5 acres with long driveways. Anyway. The neighborhood turns out to be Sorryass trash trailerville where the one home for sale was beautiful. 
The ads don't show the negatives. Which is why I wanted to look. 

My DD and I went to the Walmart yesterday where most of the clientele is lower income. She called it "targeted" because the prices were higher on things you need, like Equate products, and the store screamed low nutrition and junk food. 

Which doesn't surprise me.

I have gotten the feeling for years that Kindle books sell higher priced at night when you're desperate. And recently I changed my ticket home and with southwest's online method, the new ticket was $100 higher than what I paid buying the new ticket first then cancelling the old. It also seemed that there were more sold out non stop flights if repurchased with their method. So , an underhanded thing to do. 

Not to mention that Tampa to Louisville is not a real popular flight. So the nonstop 2 hour flight is once a day and all the other flights have stopovers that make the flight 5-7 hours longer! Too long. AND the southwest site appeared to have different prices every time I looked -for three days.

On a great note, we found a supermarket that had an olive bar! I ended up with 2 pounds of different olives and marinated peppers. OMG so delicious!

On a more serious note, my grandson is the most annoying creature ! He's 13. My DD says he doesn't need anger management but he's suspended from school for 3 days for fighting. Everything annoys him. He wants to play a game so bad all day but when playing a game, he watches TV and has to be reminded it's his turn. And if all 4 of us play, he gets bored and quits and wants everyone to quit and gets mad if we don't. He said "goddammit " all day one day til I finally told him to stop. If we sing along to a song in the car, he tells us to stop and gets mad if we don't. Then DD coddles him. 

The girls, 16 but 11 months apart, don't actually start a conversation with me at all. It's like the only way to develop any kind of relationship with them would be if we were on a deserted island with no cell phone service. So I think I'll just work on visiting more often and stay in Florida. I feel like I would be a nutcase to trade what I have in Florida for this type of lifestyle.


----------



## Steinwand

Ugh sorry to hear about your grandson I'd suggest convinsing his parents to let him stay with you for a week and then show him a thing or two


----------



## boskelli1571

seminolewind said:


> Yesterday we went to look at this really nice manufactured home I spotted on realtor.com.on 5 beautiful wooded acres. The property was gorgeous from an Arial view on realtor.com. Neighborhood was a beautiful road of manufactured homes each on 5 acres with long driveways. Anyway. The neighborhood turns out to be Sorryass trash trailerville where the one home for sale was beautiful.
> The ads don't show the negatives. Which is why I wanted to look.
> 
> My DD and I went to the Walmart yesterday where most of the clientele is lower income. She called it "targeted" because the prices were higher on things you need, like Equate products, and the store screamed low nutrition and junk food.
> 
> Which doesn't surprise me.
> 
> I have gotten the feeling for years that Kindle books sell higher priced at night when you're desperate. And recently I changed my ticket home and with southwest's online method, the new ticket was $100 higher than what I paid buying the new ticket first then cancelling the old. It also seemed that there were more sold out non stop flights if repurchased with their method. So , an underhanded thing to do.
> 
> Not to mention that Tampa to Louisville is not a real popular flight. So the nonstop 2 hour flight is once a day and all the other flights have stopovers that make the flight 5-7 hours longer! Too long. AND the southwest site appeared to have different prices every time I looked -for three days.
> 
> On a great note, we found a supermarket that had an olive bar! I ended up with 2 pounds of different olives and marinated peppers. OMG so delicious!
> 
> On a more serious note, my grandson is the most annoying creature ! He's 13. My DD says he doesn't need anger management but he's suspended from school for 3 days for fighting. Everything annoys him. He wants to play a game so bad all day but when playing a game, he watches TV and has to be reminded it's his turn. And if all 4 of us play, he gets bored and quits and wants everyone to quit and gets mad if we don't. He said "goddammit " all day one day til I finally told him to stop. If we sing along to a song in the car, he tells us to stop and gets mad if we don't. Then DD coddles him.
> 
> The girls, 16 but 11 months apart, don't actually start a conversation with me at all. It's like the only way to develop any kind of relationship with them would be if we were on a deserted island with no cell phone service. So I think I'll just work on visiting more often and stay in Florida. I feel like I would be a nutcase to trade what I have in Florida for this type of lifestyle.


Our 'technology age' has ruined the arts of conversation, paying attention and listening to what people say. It sounds like your grandson needs some anger management before he hurts someone...


----------



## seminole wind

Please, no staying with Gma. He makes me nuts. He's actually had anger management in Texas for being angry at school.
The problem with him is the usual- parent not following thru after being told something, and protection from interference. I don't interfere with kids or marriage unless asked for an opinion. I have always been that way.


----------



## dawg53

I interfered with my sisters son when he back talked my dad. I warned him the first time. The second time I rearranged his mouth.
I got a butt chewing from my mom, I didnt care, it was worth it. He never back talked my dad again.
If I had done that to my dad when I was a youngun, it was a session in the bathroom with the belt or switch.


----------



## seminole wind

I will be happy just to stay out of it. It's not directed at me, if it was it would be another story (Mwaaaaahhhaaahhhaa)


----------



## seminole wind

More boring. My mom calls me to give me a very detailed report on her constipation and ending up in the hospital twice . I'm a nurse and it stopped me from eating. G-D help me!


----------



## Steinwand

My sis bought me a goat today it was for my BD! He is a Pygmy he's staying at there house because he is going to help them clear land we are going to get another once it's available I am so excited I can't wait to see him in person and his name is sam


----------



## boskelli1571

seminolewind said:


> More boring. My mom calls me to give me a very detailed report on her constipation and ending up in the hospital twice . I'm a nurse and it stopped me from eating. G-D help me!


Oh boy! That must have been bad - nurses are known for talking 'nasty stuff' while they eat.....


----------



## Steinwand

So true my moms a home health nurse and she talks about people's feet that are like rotting off


----------



## seminole wind

Steinwand said:


> My sis bought me a goat today it was for my BD! He is a Pygmy he's staying at there house because he is going to help them clear land we are going to get another once it's available I am so excited I can't wait to see him in person and his name is sam


Congrats on your goat! When will you get him and please take pictures.


----------



## seminole wind

Finished the puzzle. This one was hard with so many 1 color pieces.


----------



## seminole wind

Not so boring. Watched 3 movies about underdog teams that become champions. Not bad.

THE Pillowcase

My daughter has a thing about eating in the bedroom. Gets really mad. I snack in bed while reading. So I have this Lindt dark chocolate bar. But I fall asleep and drool chocolate on a pillowcase. I am so in a panic that she'll catch me. I just don't know how to sneak it into the washer. 2 days of thinking, I'll say I need to do a mini load. So I go to rinse the stain beforehand and the whole stain came out with some shampoo! I hung it to dry. I avoided the wrath of the Daughter! Whew, that was a close one!


----------



## Maryellen

Cant wait steinwand to see your goats!!

So my last house i bought from a couple who had a old beagle. I met the dog when looking at the house (1999)
Bought the house, moved in . A year later i get 3 dogs. A few years after that said dogs were in the fenced in yard. On a 99 degree hazy hot humid day. Beyond hot. Disgusting hot. I go out to check on them as they are not on the deck. They are all in the corner of the yard digging.....
I go to where they are and they dug a 2 foot hole in the corner... i see a ripped piece of plastic. I pull it. The stench hits me. 
I literally drag 250 lbs of dogs in the house. Grab a shovel out of garage and go dig... as im digging up the plastic im like wtf is this.. still the stench is there... so now afyer an hour sweating my ass off i fully dig up the bag. Open it. Its the dog the old people owned ... they buried him in the corner of the yard under the hickory tree... but never told me or my ex.. 
So now im sad, mad, and thinking wtf ... they never told us what they did.
So now i continue to dig up the poor dog. Cant get ahold of my ex, so i finally drag the plastic bag with the dog out of the fenced part of the yard and drag the dog to the driveway. Ex finally arrives (we were married at the time). Tell him what is going on. So now we give the dog a proper deep burial..
.
If i was able to see the people again i would have given them a piece of my mind..

I felt so bad for the dog. They didnt even bury it deep enough, and had covered it in lime then stuck him in a bag.


----------



## Steinwand

This is Sam he is a year old, he stinks! Soooo bad lol but he is adorable he makes this weird blowing noise when he smells our hands, and he is charming


----------



## seminole wind

Awwww, what nice colors on him! I hope he's nice. Do you have other goats?


----------



## Maryellen

He will stink if he is intact. Breeding season he will stink even more. He is really gorgeous!!


----------



## seminole wind

ME, sorry about the dog issue. A plastic bag is not the way to go.

CQ, are you ready for the snow?


----------



## seminole wind

SNOW. I AM PACKED READY TO LEAVE TOMORROW AND LOUISVILLE INTL HAS CANCELLED ALL THEIR FLIGHTS. AND OTHER FLIGHTS ARE SOLD OUT UNTIL SATURDAY. HUBS HAS TO OVERNIGHT MY PILLS. NEVER HAD A FLIGHT CANCELLED!


----------



## chickenqueen

I was ready for the snow but we got 1/4" -1/2" of ice we weren't suppose to get this far north instead.My trees are weighed down and I had to kick the nursery door open to break the ice.I broke my hand 4 yrs ago(this month even) trying to punch the ice.It took them 3 mos and numerous x-rays,2 MRI's and a hand specialist to figure out what I did to it.He told me he had to make 3 1" incisions.When it was unwrapped the next day,the incision was 7" long,went from under the pointer,across and down into my wrist.Lesson learned,no more punching ice.I wish the sun was out,the ice would sparkle out there.So,the grandkids are giving you a hard time and the weather,too,uh?Rent a car and drive home.I always loved driving through KY and TN(not GA though).You couldn't give me all the money in the world to get on a plane or a cruise ship or a train.If I can't drive,I don't need to go.


----------



## seminole wind

Did you get full use of your hand back normal?


----------



## chickenqueen

Yep,with lots of therapy.Of course,it was my dominant hand.Except for the scar,you'd never know it and even that is fading.There were medical students watching the operation and I wonder if he laid me open to show them or if he really had to see the whole hand.I always forgot to ask him but it works and that is the important thing.


----------



## seminole wind

You're lucky. I broke my wrist last year and my fingers are still numb and will be.


----------



## seminole wind

I'm still going back and forth with the airline. Bottom line is that when my flight was cancelled, I bought a new ticket online paid with paypal. Then I realized that I had funds with the airline already and called them 3.5 hours later to use the funds instead, and they told me if they refund my PayPal and use the funds I have with them that I risk losing my seat! Does not seem fair to me. My next step will be paypal and/or Visa.


----------



## seminole wind

Re: airline. I finally got a call and it seems that i'll get $430 cash back out of $477 with some credit. So I'm satisfied. But these snakes say there's no fee for exchanging tickets. But there's all kinds of other charges like "terminal usage". What BS.

Two days ago I planted 3 bare root roses, David Austin roses, which are old fashioned but rebloom. I'LL stick to 5, which is far more manageable than the 80 I had in NY. I really have to load some pics. Then I cut down on roses and got into daylilies. So yes I'm trying once again to recreate my perin Neal gardens from NY. 

I did have my helpers with me. My hens love to garden. I can't turn my back for a second. I've had to mix compost with sand 1/2 and 1/2 for a good mix. The chickens love that! 

My other project is to find someone who wants to see Elton John in Louisville ky or Tampa oct/nov. Good thing I'm not afraid to go alone. It's his last tour.


----------



## dawg53

I love the looks and smell of "Double Delight" roses. Hard to find around here and I dont even know if they'll grow here.

During the winter when all the leaves have fallen and the wind has blown them up against the house, I let the chickens 'rake' them out away from the house. They do an excellent job and all I have to do is rake the leaves in a pile. (Then shoooo them away from the pile of leaves.)


----------



## boskelli1571

dawg53 said:


> I love the looks and smell of "Double Delight" roses. Hard to find around here and I dont even know if they'll grow here.
> 
> During the winter when all the leaves have fallen and the wind has blown them up against the house, I let the chickens 'rake' them out away from the house. They do an excellent job and all I have to do is rake the leaves in a pile. (Then shoooo them away from the pile of leaves.)


I really like the Neil Diamond rose, very pretty and smells gorgeous


----------



## seminole wind

Sold all my "scrap" jewelry on ebay and bought one of those iron-type beds. Of course I need new sheets, quilts, etc. Oh and a new area rug. Scrap jewelry meaning 14kt gold I haven't worn in over 15 years. 

Funny, all my current bedding was bought used on ebay. Used ralph lauren, LOL

I also sold a RL king size quilt for $80 so far in bidding. Too big for my bed and it's a sought after design. 

Now, to wash the floor............


----------



## chickenqueen

Is your new bed smaller than the old one?I have a California King size and can't imagine going back to a smaller bed or a mattress.I've been sleeping on a waterbed since the early 80's but Dale didn't like it so we got a new bed.Dale didn't like that either so I put the waterbed back up.Next time,he can try something else in an extra bedroom where his mattress is.


----------



## Steinwand

I've always wanted to feel a water bed lol what's it like?


----------



## seminole wind

My bed is a full. HUBS sleeps in another room for medical reasons.


----------



## chickenqueen

Steinwand said:


> I've always wanted to feel a water bed lol what's it like?


It's really warm in the winter and you can make it cooler in the summer.It's soft and when you change position it rocks gently.If you spill something,you just wipe the mattress off but you still have to wash the sheets.The dog prefers the bed to the couch/chairs so it must be comfy to him,too.


----------



## seminole wind

I put the rainy day to good use. I spent good money on some dvd's of tv series. I relisted them on ebay. I've also bought a few Ralph Lauren sheets and pillowcases that I relisted on ebay. I should make some of that money back. I just sold Chicago pd -4 dvd's for $39.00, and a Chaps quilt for $80.00, and already a bid on a sheet. It always pays to buy used bedding on ebay with big names like RL so you can make your money back if you sell them.


----------



## chickenqueen

I like buying on E bay.I found a pair of snake boots for $50 worn once by a pre-teen on a hunting trip.They normally sell for $200 or more.They looked and felt brand new.That was my best find.


----------



## seminole wind

Well I figure it's one way of paying for my new stuff without "paying for it.) 
I moved from a king to a queen to a twin but the dog is too big so I bought a full which is perfect.

Man I wish I could afford a Murphy bed for my guest room! 
I'd like to get one of those retro kitchen tables with the chrome. I keep looking.......


----------



## chickenqueen

I love those kitchen sets.Good lock finding one!!!I'm in need of a new laptop,ever buy one from E Bay? I don't want to spend a lot of money on it because I forget to protect it and one of my birds picked half the buttons off this one over 2 yrs time.He's not allowed out since the last time but the damage is done and lesson learned.


----------



## seminole wind

If you buy on Ebay, get a new one from someone who has a score of 99% or better. I never go below 99% ever. I have saved a few hundred each time.


----------



## seminole wind

I tried to make borek, which is like feta cheese wrapped in phyllo dough and rolled like a cigar aND fried. But this $hit dries out so fast I can't roll them fast enough to prevent the flakes from breaking. Had enough, so it will have to be like a flat dish with layers. The mix is 1/2 feta, 1/2 mozzarella all crumbled mixed with an egg and fresh parsley. So good! And made more cucumber salad with balsamic dressing with a teaspoon of sugar or less.
What's next? I don't know. I've got my little recipe book going. I just got some bacon so I do feel like Drunken Beans! YUM!!!


----------



## Maryellen

I cant stand the regular forum. I want my mobile app forum back for here. 
This way is so difficult to navigate lol


----------



## Maryellen

Omg im back on the cool app now!!


----------



## seminole wind

Had to see a dermatologist yesterday. I've had this growth on my thigh. Looks like a healed boil. But lately it's spreading. So the doc biopsied it. It looks like I have a few more small ones on my torso.

Maybe I shouldn't be kissing chickens! Kidding. I'm surprised the doc didn't know what it was. I had such anxiety over it. I sat in the examining room taking deep breaths. Maybe it's because of the unknown.


----------



## seminole wind

I got my ebay rain coat. But it said it had a hood and it doesn't so I'm returning it. This is Florida. Why on earth would I buy a rain coat without a hood!

So I bought another one, $20.00. This pink one is the replacement I bought with a hood.


----------



## Sylie

seminolewind said:


> View attachment 29827
> I got my ebay rain coat. But it said it had a hood and it doesn't so I'm returning it. This is Florida. Why on earth would I buy a rain coat without a hood!
> 
> So I bought another one, $20.00. This pink one is the replacement I bought with a hood.


That's a nice looking coat for the money, I hope it works well!


----------



## chickenqueen

Nice color.I wear rain gear,too.It's too hard tending to the chickens holding an umbrella and I bought a clip on light for my hat so I can see at night but don't have to hold a flashlight.


----------



## seminole wind

I have a small flashlight that gets held by a sweat band around my neck and holds the flashlight. 
My hair does not like the rain.


----------



## Maryellen

Im cleaning my.porch. took half a vac day to clean. Grrrr.


----------



## Maryellen

Oh karen i hope the biopsies come back something simple
.


----------



## Maryellen

Im picking up 6 lavendar ameracauna eggs and 6 olive eggs tonight to stick in the incubator


----------



## Maryellen

Omg i got alot of chicken food and water containers lol


----------



## dawg53

seminolewind said:


> Had to see a dermatologist yesterday. I've had this growth on my thigh. Looks like a healed boil. But lately it's spreading. So the doc biopsied it. It looks like I have a few more small ones on my torso.
> 
> Maybe I shouldn't be kissing chickens! Kidding. I'm surprised the doc didn't know what it was. I had such anxiety over it. I sat in the examining room taking deep breaths. Maybe it's because of the unknown.


I've got a dermatologist appointment June 1st. I have what looks like a small white bump on my upper right cheek. My PCM thinks it might be precancerous skin due to the sun.
I guess they'll cut it out if it's skin cancer like my mom had on her nose and lower part of her knee.
I'm curious about your biopsy Karen, let us know what it is if you would please.


----------



## Maryellen

My forum view is now reversed. Its all white pages. Anyone else have this?


----------



## seminole wind

No. Try cleaning up and restarting.


----------



## chickenqueen

All clear,here.I hate turning the laptop on to find something changed everything over night.I think "they" are watching us.I swear,I'm not making this up.The last 3 wks there has been a strange,really bright light in the western sky.I see it move and sometimes it appears to come closer,which terrifies me and I don't scare easily.The dog has been acting strange.Wed night,some kind of aircraft(they had flashing red lights) approached it and the light went towards them then disappeared.Coincidence?There are no coincidences.I got some guts(during the day,of course)and got the telescope out.It's been 15-20 yrs since I got it out and couldn't find the directions so I tried looking it up.EVERY TIME I found a site,the computer crashed and it never did that before.Something didn't want me to look.I got it focused on the trees,so it was working.Then,about 7 pm,here come the chemtrails,only in the western sky.At 9,the light was back but I couldn't see anything through the telescope,I think it had to do with what they sprayed.No moon or other stars could be seen through it though I could see them with my eyes."They" don't want me looking.I know I'm a "conspiracy theorist" but I know what I see and since I don't drink/drug, I'm sober when I see it.It's really strange and







scares me.


----------



## Sylie

chickenqueen said:


> All clear,here.I hate turning the laptop on to find something changed everything over night.I think "they" are watching us.I swear,I'm not making this up.The last 3 wks there has been a strange,really bright light in the western sky.I see it move and sometimes it appears to come closer,which terrifies me and I don't scare easily.The dog has been acting strange.Wed night,some kind of aircraft(they had flashing red lights) approached it and the light went towards them then disappeared.Coincidence?There are no coincidences.I got some guts(during the day,of course)and got the telescope out.It's been 15-20 yrs since I got it out and couldn't find the directions so I tried looking it up.EVERY TIME I found a site,the computer crashed and it never did that before.Something didn't want me to look.I got it focused on the trees,so it was working.Then,about 7 pm,here come the chemtrails,only in the western sky.At 9,the light was back but I couldn't see anything through the telescope,I think it had to do with what they sprayed.No moon or other stars could be seen through it though I could see them with my eyes."They" don't want me looking.I know I'm a "conspiracy theorist" but I know what I see and since I don't drink/drug, I'm sober when I see it.It's really strange and
> View attachment 29833
> scares me.


My husband is a government conspiracy theorist, he believes the government is watching every single thing we do on the internet and listening to the phone conversations of every one in the U.S., I don't know how that's possible realistically but he makes me keep a sticky note covering my laptop camera.

Personally I don't know how I feel about aliens or other planetary beings but nothing can be ruled out so I'm open minded. I hope that you can figure out what's going on with the light.


----------



## boskelli1571

chickenqueen said:


> All clear,here.I hate turning the laptop on to find something changed everything over night.I think "they" are watching us.I swear,I'm not making this up.The last 3 wks there has been a strange,really bright light in the western sky.I see it move and sometimes it appears to come closer,which terrifies me and I don't scare easily.The dog has been acting strange.Wed night,some kind of aircraft(they had flashing red lights) approached it and the light went towards them then disappeared.Coincidence?There are no coincidences.I got some guts(during the day,of course)and got the telescope out.It's been 15-20 yrs since I got it out and couldn't find the directions so I tried looking it up.EVERY TIME I found a site,the computer crashed and it never did that before.Something didn't want me to look.I got it focused on the trees,so it was working.Then,about 7 pm,here come the chemtrails,only in the western sky.At 9,the light was back but I couldn't see anything through the telescope,I think it had to do with what they sprayed.No moon or other stars could be seen through it though I could see them with my eyes."They" don't want me looking.I know I'm a "conspiracy theorist" but I know what I see and since I don't drink/drug, I'm sober when I see it.It's really strange and
> View attachment 29833
> scares me.


Are you near any military bases?


----------



## Maryellen

How do i clean up and restart? I just uninstalled and started over and the forum is all white still, like inside out


----------



## seminole wind

Try checking you energy saving mode. That would do it.


----------



## Maryellen

Ok let me find that lol


----------



## Maryellen

I think i turned off energy mode but the forum.is still white


----------



## seminole wind

I have been in the kitchen for hours trying to make Leberkase, and hubs watched me the whole time. I can't deal with this "watching" every thing I do while in the kitchen. It's creepy. I don't like it. He's going to Indiana on the 15th and I will be making some changes that will stop this incessant watching me. I could scream. Does anyone know what that's like?


----------



## seminole wind

Are you on a laptop with windows 10? If not I don't think I could help.


----------



## dawg53

chickenqueen said:


> All clear,here.I hate turning the laptop on to find something changed everything over night.I think "they" are watching us.I swear,I'm not making this up.The last 3 wks there has been a strange,really bright light in the western sky.I see it move and sometimes it appears to come closer,which terrifies me and I don't scare easily.The dog has been acting strange.Wed night,some kind of aircraft(they had flashing red lights) approached it and the light went towards them then disappeared.Coincidence?There are no coincidences.I got some guts(during the day,of course)and got the telescope out.It's been 15-20 yrs since I got it out and couldn't find the directions so I tried looking it up.EVERY TIME I found a site,the computer crashed and it never did that before.Something didn't want me to look.I got it focused on the trees,so it was working.Then,about 7 pm,here come the chemtrails,only in the western sky.At 9,the light was back but I couldn't see anything through the telescope,I think it had to do with what they sprayed.No moon or other stars could be seen through it though I could see them with my eyes."They" don't want me looking.I know I'm a "conspiracy theorist" but I know what I see and since I don't drink/drug, I'm sober when I see it.It's really strange and
> View attachment 29833
> scares me.


It's commies experimenting with hyper missiles and jets. We have them too.


----------



## Maryellen

Im on my cell. Android galaxy s7


----------



## chickenqueen

I do live kinda close to Wright-Patterson Air Force Base.I'm not sure what the bright light is and I'm glad to know I'm not the only conspiracy theorist,it could be nothing but it's on a timetable.It appears after dusk around 8:45 pm and flies off around 10:30 pm to the north,same direction as the air force base,come to think of it.At first I thought it was a drone and Dale thought it was a satellite.It's watching us but at least it hasn't started firing at us,yet.Anybody know where I can get a good used rocket launcher cheap?The shotguns/rifles seem so primitive now....


----------



## seminole wind

With all that I can't figure out, I type/search on Yahoo. Like "(brand) Android 7 screen went black and white and want color screen". You may have to try several wordings but it's always worked for me. There's lots of help available out there, and you're not the only one.


----------



## boskelli1571

chickenqueen said:


> I do live kinda close to Wright-Patterson Air Force Base.I'm not sure what the bright light is and I'm glad to know I'm not the only conspiracy theorist,it could be nothing but it's on a timetable.It appears after dusk around 8:45 pm and flies off around 10:30 pm to the north,same direction as the air force base,come to think of it.At first I thought it was a drone and Dale thought it was a satellite.It's watching us but at least it hasn't started firing at us,yet.Anybody know where I can get a good used rocket launcher cheap?The shotguns/rifles seem so primitive now....


If you find a grenade launcher, let me know - I want one too!
When we first moved here it was quiet and peaceful, now we must be on a helicopter flight path b/c it is a frequent daily occurence for helos' to fly over - several times!


----------



## seminole wind

seminolewind said:


> I have been in the kitchen for hours trying to make Leberkase, and hubs watched me the whole time. I can't deal with this "watching" every thing I do while in the kitchen. It's creepy. I don't like it. He's going to Indiana on the 15th and I will be making some changes that will stop this incessant watching me. I could scream. Does anyone know what that's like?


YEAH!!!!!!!!!!! I finally got him to move his stuff into the living room and I moved my stuff into the family room, his TV and Computer stuff, and he can't watch me anymore!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I feel free! No one watching!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chickenqueen

Good job,Se!!!I wonder if we can do that to stop the government from spying on us.We could move them and their stuff to deep space.LOL Speaking of space,does anyone look up at the sky often?I do,every day,all day/night long when out but I realized yesterday,at a bar-b-q,no one looks up.They were making chemtrails in "X" form over head and no one even looked when I pointed it out.I envied their ignorance.


----------



## dawg53

chickenqueen said:


> Good job,Se!!!I wonder if we can do that to stop the government from spying on us.We could move them and their stuff to deep space.LOL Speaking of space,does anyone look up at the sky often?I do,every day,all day/night long when out but I realized yesterday,at a bar-b-q,no one looks up.They were making chemtrails in "X" form over head and no one even looked when I pointed it out.I envied their ignorance.


Forget about putting the government in deep space. We already have deep space satellites that can 'spy' on us, including the commies.


----------



## seminole wind

I just hated being watched everytime I was in the kitchen, hearing Jerry springer all morning and seeing him sit in the same spot for 3 years. He needs a hobby. I tried camping and boating without success.


----------



## seminole wind

Problem solved!!!!!! Yea!!!!
My house contains a living room and family room and the family room is open to the kitchen. My hubby has always "claimed" the family room. But I told him it's time to give up that dark family room and move his stuff into the living room. (the division is mostly about TV programs). Now I have the family room with my stuff, white lace curtains , light and sunny, and did a lot of cleaning (mostly floorboards). Poor thing can't watch me anymore, LOL. I am not the entertainment anymore. And I don't get all the "helpful" suggestions when I do things in the kitchen. It's like I'm over 50 and don't need help in the kitchen or with cooking. 

ME, my next project is the patio. Walking in dirt and sand all the time does not make it more attractive, LOL.


----------

